# Question for Ritchey Dave: Replacement Decals for Breakaway?



## twiggy (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey Dave!
I just purchased my second Ritchey Breakaway frame (this time I bought a used '05 model to complement my new 'Cross) which is still on its way to me! I was told by the original owner that the paint it pretty ding'ed up. I've been considering stripping it down and having it re-painted as kindof a winter project when it arrives. If I was to do this, would it be possible to get replacement Ritchey decals for the downtube/Seattube/Headtube to go under the new clearcoat??

Thanks!
Andrew


----------



## pacificaslim (Sep 10, 2008)

Here would be a good place to ask: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=210005


----------



## Ritchey_Dave (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi Andrew,

Awesome, there won't be anywhere you can't go! If you need decals we have them here and any authorized Ritchey Dealer can special order them for you. Just have them give us a call. Sounds like a fun project to undertake. You're going to put Ritchey parts on there, right?  Be sure to post pictures of your customized Breakaway when you're done.


----------

